# SENSORY OVERLOAD - 5 Hours of Freedom (Psychedelic/Classic Rock) NEW



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey guys,


Just uploaded an instrumental demo called 5 Hours of Freedom I wrote last year. Recorded it with my buddy in the basement of our college house rental on a single SM57 microphone in March-April.


This song we just released is like a mix of Psychedelic Rock, Classic Rock, Progressive, Folk, Alternative, .etc .etc..


We have a band called "Sensory Overload" and have many songs written, lyrics and everything, and in september I am planning on either learning how to sing or finding a vocalist and starting to do shows.


Until then, check out our stuff! 













*LINK:*
https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/5-hours-of-freedom
[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/sensoryol/5-hours-of-freedom[/soundcloud]


All feedback/criticism is welcomed!


Also, check us out on Facebook at http://facebook.com/SensoryOverloadBand and Soundcloud at http://soundcloud.com/SensoryOL


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What excellent road trip music. Perfect for cruising on a perfect summer day. Yup! That made me smile. 

Thanks!


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Lola thats the sound we were going for


----------

